# compte par défaut dans Mail



## sharky (2 Juillet 2003)

comment spécifier un compte par défaut dans mail pour qu'il soit sélectioné lors de la rédaction d'un message ?


----------



## alfred (2 Juillet 2003)

je crois (pas 100% sûr) que c'est le 1e compte au dessus dans boîte de réception
qui devient le compte par défaut.
donc déplace celui que tu as choisis.


----------



## sharky (29 Juillet 2003)

malheureusement ce n'est pas ca. une autre solution ?


----------



## alfred (29 Juillet 2003)

si c'est un compte .mac et un autre, tu décoches "utiliser le compte de messagerie .mac" dans préf syst/internet/messagerie, et l'autre deviendra le compte par défaut. (de nouveau, je suis pas 100% sur).


----------



## delta (29 Juillet 2003)

sharky a dit:
			
		

> * comment spécifier un compte par défaut dans mail pour qu'il soit sélectioné lors de la rédaction d'un message ?  *



Puis je te suggérer de lire l'aide du logiciel MAIL ?

"Si vous avez plusieurs comptes, lorsque vous rédigez un nouveau message, le compte utilisé pour l'envoi est soit celui qui est associé avec la boîte à lettres actuellement sélectionnée, soit le premier compte répertorié dans la fenêtre Comptes des préférences de Mail. Vous pouvez sélectionner un autre compte pour envoyer ce message électronique.

Si la boîte à lettres active est associée à un compte, dans le cas d'une boîte à lettres IMAP par exemple, alors ce compte sera utilisé pour envoyer le message. Si la boîte à lettres active est Sur mon Mac et qu'elle n'est associée à aucun compte particulier, le compte utilisé par défaut pour l'envoi du message est le premier répertorié dans la fenêtre Comptes des préférences de Mail.

Pour envoyer un message à partir d'un autre compte, choisissez le compte souhaité dans le menu local Compte lorsque vous rédigez le message.
 
Pour modifier l'ordre des comptes dans la liste du menu local Compte, ouvrez les préférences de Mail, puis cliquez sur Comptes. Faites glisser le nom des comptes à l'endroit souhaité pour modifier l'ordre de la liste."

A +


----------



## karim_bis (18 Mai 2011)

Hello les gars,

Je bien suivit la discutions et j'ai bien paramétré mes comptes dans l'ordre souhaité.

Je peux efféctivement changer ou sélectionner le compte voulu de plusieurs manières.

Mon problème est que quand je ne suis pas sur un compte particulier mais sur "boite de récéption" qui me permet de voir l'ensemmble de mes mails et que je fais "pomme+n" pour écrire un message, c'est l'adresse du 4ème compte qui se met entant que compte d'envoi par défaut.

Il me semble que ces problèmes on commencés il y a peu car je n'avais pas ce genre de problème auparavant.

Avez-vous une idée de solution ? est-ce éventuellement avoir avec les serveurs denvoi ?

En vous remerciant d'avance, mes meilleures salutations.


----------



## Fmparis (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

pour le compte par défaut c'est simples. Il faut juste aller dans les préférences de Mail et dans l'onglet "Rédaction" et dans Adressage choisir pour "Les nouveaux courriers seront expédiés depuis : le compte que vous choisissez.

Pour le serveur d'envoi si vous en avez plus d'un alors il suffit dans préférences de Mail onglet Comptes : Serveur d'envoi Smtp, de ne pas cocher la case : "N'utiliser que ce serveur". Décocher cette case pour chaque compte et comme ça dans la fenêtre de chaque nouveau mail vous aurez le compte par défaut avec son adresse mail et son serveur smtp mais aussi la possibilité de le changer l'un et l'autre à votre convenance, dans la fenêtre même du nouveau message 

J'espère que cela va résoudre votre problème.

Bonne journée


----------



## babar81ced (3 Janvier 2012)

Merci Fmparis !
Astuce toujours d'actualité sous mail 5.1, 4 ans après !!! 
C'est pour ça qu'on aime Apple !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h59 ----------

A bien non tu as donné cette astuce en Mai 2011&#8230; mais bon ça n'a pas du changer&#8230; j'espère ! 
enfin merci quand même !


----------



## minimat (25 Août 2012)

Merci alfred, l'astuce marche 9 ans après, décidément on aime Apple


----------



## ckthual (11 Septembre 2013)

Merci FM Paris, ça fait des jours que ça me gonfle que ce soit systématiquement le compte qui me sert le moins qui soit utilisé, et que je doive me taper à chaque message le changement d'adresse et de signature, je n'aurais pas, sans toi, pensé à regarder dans l'onglet "Rédaction". Un grand merci, donc !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2013)

l'autre astuce consiste à dans les preferences Mail , liste de comptes ,  mettre les comptes par ordre décroissant de convenance personnelle
 le preferé...en haut
le second favori en dessous 
et les moins preferés en fin de liste

pour ca on selectionne un compte et on le monte descend dans la liste


----------

